# Dodo Supernatural



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all members

Yesterday i received my order and dodo supernatural panel pot from clean your car with great service 
I tried dodo supernatural in the left side car , the smell of SN similar p21s 100% carnuba wax ! SN bring very sharp reflection :thumb: nice bright gloss but it difficult when buff off it Sticks like a gum.any good advise to make easier when use it ?
guys if you like the SN result I found p21s concours wax bring similar look with alot of wetness but sure the p21s concours can't give good durability like SN.

IMHO Raceglaze55 contributes exceptional depth and clarity, and in addition it also adds brightness and an outstanding reflective range to paint with a lot of fun when use it :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi again ! I applied second coat of SN :thumb: but with different technique
I used palm of hands and fingers , i applied very thin coat without rubbing to much and wait for 5-7 no more , it easier when wipe off and brings super clarity 
and i forget my orange peel :lol: .
in morning no humidity and the weather is fine maybe that helps to easier application .
the result not too much richness but SN brings very glossy with great clarity "Mirror-like" i think SN will be great choice especially on light colors.



Pictures soon !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I said the result "Mirror Like"  
reflection shots ! just applied over Acrylic jett no prep .


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good Maxi, I've only used SN the once and found it very nice to use if you remove panel by panel not leaving it too long.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Rob , panel by panel :thumb: and wipe on - wipe off or should wait 3-5 mins at least ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you Rob , panel by panel :thumb: and wipe on - wipe off or should wait 3-5 mins at least ?


I used it as I would most zymol waxes under £300, apply to the panel and wipe of almost immediately.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I normally apply SN and all my waxes to the whole car and leave it for around 30 mins and the SN comes off a dream.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Thin THIN layers! There appears to be very little that transfers to the pad when using foam, but have faith - the little that is there will spread well:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2073.jpg

I'm happy to go around the whole car, stand back with a leisurely cup o' tea and then gently buff the light haze off. Spritz with chilled distilled water after about half an hour if a secondary haze or hologramming comes up ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2084.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2088.jpg

... and then enjoy the finish:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2074.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/dodo_juice_supernatural/DSCF2075.jpg


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, some amazing pics up here!

Never thought of getting a panel pot....! hmm.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I think orca has hit the nail on the head perfctly. I found it always needs a second buff to get the clarity back. 

I think that's the main reason I sold my sn!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

dave-g said:


> wow, some amazing pics up here!
> 
> Never thought of getting a panel pot....! hmm.


That is one of the best ideas from the Dodo :thumb:,allows you to try them all before you buy the full pots.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Rob Technique :thumb: , apply to the panel and wipe of almost immediately such as zymol waxes .with this method SN is easier to use and maybe i like it 
But big enjoyment when I use Raceglaze55

*Raceglaze55* = *Haagen-dazs Strawberry Cheesecake* :lol:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

What it is that I particularly like about Supernatural is how it simply *does not interfere with the look of the underlying paintwork*. Yes, it is glossy but that's not what I mean. So many waxes have cleverly crafted polymers which undertake some light alteration to boost depth or gloss - Swissvax Best of Show is particularly strong and I have found can actually amplify defects, like light scratches or orange peel. When used on really well prepared paintwork, Swissvax Best of Show is utterly fantastic. Supernatural is "pure".

Let me say this another way ...

Once you've polished paintwork to perfection it will never look as good once you put a wax on. The life in the paint and how the light dances over it once you've achieved utter perfection through polishing is staggering! ... and a shame to wax over. Supernatural is one of a VERY select few waxes which doesn't not interfere with that initial look - *you are left with panels that are perfect and waxed without losing that genuine just polished look*.

Furthermore, the Supernatural shampoo revives that glossiness with every wash and again, keeps the look "pure" without going over into overly fake looking gloss enhancing polymers.

While I would say that this wax is for the real connoisseur who is working on practically perfected paintwork, by all means grab a sample pot and try it out on whatever it is you're driving ... or as a second layer over one of their colour charged waxes. Supernatural also acts as a very strong base for a soft wax, like Rainforest Rub.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Orca said:


> - Swissvax Best of Show is particularly strong and I have found can actually amplify defects, like light scratches or *orange peel*. When used on really well prepared paintwork, Swissvax Best of Show is utterly fantastic. Supernatural is "pure".


:thumb::thumb::thumb: 100%
Thank god ! there is some one agree with me in this point .
Swissvax said the Concours specially designed to use in classic car / old paint work system and Bos designed to use in modern clear coat , i tried Bos in my car it amplify the orange peel ! but recently i tried Bos on black toyota Toyota lexus the paint look 90% free orange peel I applied very thin coat by hand and the result is ok .

I like Swissvax Bos smell / easy to use / sheeting but as you said Orca sometimes it amplify the orange peel more than other .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Recently I tried SN again but with lime prime ..wow lime prime very easy to use and bring nice gloss on black metalic . the big advantage with lime prime it make SN easier when wipe off even after 10-15 mins.
Lime prime leave the surface very smooooth :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

maxi whats you fav 3 waxes now then vics raceglaze sn ??


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> maxi whats you fav 3 waxes now then vics raceglaze sn ??


 More !
Glasur / Chaos / Carnuba jett 
Until now Dodo Supernatural under test  I want check the durability and look after washing .


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i have chaos but still wanting to try Glasur just 100 pounds cant bring myself to spend it yet


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> i have chaos but still wanting to try Glasur just 100 pounds cant bring myself to spend it yet


Between Glasur/Chaos/RG55 there is slightly differences but personally I like to go with RG55 .
Glasur similar Chaos but Glasur bring a lot of "wetness" and sheeting water super fast , in my eyes the SN bring very sharp reflection and i love the SN clarity it doesn't add wet-look or crispy glossiness , SN make surface very flat and super clear .


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks good Maxi, I've only used SN the once and found it very nice to use if you remove panel by panel not leaving it too long.


Yeah, The most i have got away with is 2-3 panels first time i every used SN i did the whole car and left it for a while......


----------



## Siggi850 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a quick question.

When was the new version2 Supernatural recipe introduced and how can you tell the difference between the old and the new product? Are they in different tubs or are there some product or serial numbers you can read into?

Cheers


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Ages ago, don't even worry yourself.


----------



## Siggi850 (Sep 23, 2009)

OK thanks.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

If the SN cures quickly it would suggest its the most up2date version anyway. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Orca said:


> What it is that I particularly like about Supernatural is how it simply *does not interfere with the look of the underlying paintwork*. Yes, it is glossy but that's not what I mean. So many waxes have cleverly crafted polymers which undertake some light alteration to boost depth or gloss - Swissvax Best of Show is particularly strong and I have found can actually amplify defects, like light scratches or orange peel. When used on really well prepared paintwork, Swissvax Best of Show is utterly fantastic. Supernatural is "pure".
> 
> . Supernatural is one of a VERY select few waxes which doesn't not interfere with that initial look - *you are left with panels that are perfect and waxed without losing that genuine just polished look*.
> 
> .


:thumb:
what waxes don't alter the look of a prepped finish, SN is one of them, what else ?


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow MAXI, you got another collection.
nice sharing too.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That is a great review Nasser, I am happy that there is someone else which thinks wax can make a noticeable difference to the car !! 

I really like sn, glasur is nice too, I just tried Gtechniq Carnuba Spray which is astounding.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Can the sn panel pot do a full car?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

bigup said:


> Can the sn panel pot do a full car?


Defo, could get a few coats if u apply correctly


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

bigup said:


> Can the sn panel pot do a full car?


7 coats easily on toyota land cruiser :thumb:


----------

